# Television for around 30k, which one I should go for?



## rahul941400 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey people,
I dont know much about the current TV standards & stuff so please help me here. Here's the stuff I need:

Good Quality
HD1080 (optional)
No need for internet connection & stuff (sayin that because a salesman was trying to impress me saying this one has Internet connection & i dont suppose i need that)
Preferable Brand: Sony  (can be any but I've trusted sony before thats why)
Sound system should be great.
size: preferably between 26-32 inch

Budget as I mentioned is around 30k.

Regards


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 15, 2011)

yeah Samsung 32" LA32D580 is a gr8 deal.. my family is using the similar model.. 
its sound is very loud and good..


----------



## rahul941400 (Aug 18, 2011)

If i increase my budget by 10k that is around 40-45 thousand, should I go for LED tv? I heard it has better quality then LCD.


----------



## king_of all (Aug 18, 2011)

You can buy the LED 32" videocon in 30K or the onida 32" LED in 25K, the prices have gone down for LED drastically, I have brought the videocon, here is the config.


```
*videoconworld.com/index.php?option=com_catalog&view=productdetails&Itemid=129&pid=268
```

but if you want to go for other brand like sony bravia or samgung their 32" LED would cost you in the range of 35 to 45.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 18, 2011)

if u wanna stick to a budget of 30k then u can go for 27" Samsung 5 series LED TV.LED's are obviously better than LCD's


----------



## chintan786 (Aug 20, 2011)

we also want to buy LCD TV. today i visited reliance digital. seen Sony Bravia 32BX320 at Rs.29900 only.available @ EMI at 2492 per month on down payment of Rs.10k. 

But when I seen Ebay, my plans taken u turn.i have selectedbelow mention :

Sony Bravia CX Series KLD-32CX520 32" Full HD LCD Tv | eBay

wants to know wht u guys thinks. it is available at through away when compare to RD.

Thanks & Regards,

Chintan


----------



## joy.das.jd (Aug 24, 2011)

@chintan786

The two models of LCD TVs that you are comparing are quite different. One is a BX series and other is a CX series model. The main difference between these two TVs is the Video processing engine. While the BX series uses a BRAVIA 3 engine , the latter has X-reality engine. 

If you compare both these TVs side by side, then you will notice a very small picture quality difference. The BX model is a little better in rendering fast moving images(I noticed better frames and motion in case of a fire scene). Anyway RD price is usually a bit more than the prices of local shop, but comparable to online stores.


----------



## chintan786 (Aug 24, 2011)

joy.das.jd said:


> @chintan786
> 
> The two models of LCD TVs that you are comparing are quite different. One is a BX series and other is a CX series model. The main difference between these two TVs is the Video processing engine. While the BX series uses a BRAVIA 3 engine , the latter has X-reality engine.
> 
> If you compare both these TVs side by side, then you will notice a very small picture quality difference. The BX model is a little better in rendering fast moving images(I noticed better frames and motion in case of a fire scene). Anyway RD price is usually a bit more than the prices of local shop, but comparable to online stores.



Thanks Joy. But yesterday I purchased Sony KDL 32EX520 from Reliance digital. Post in "post ur purchase" thread.

Regards,

Chintan


----------



## joy.das.jd (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh Congrats friend.


----------



## MohsinMan99 (Aug 24, 2011)

Seeing this thread was open and since I have the same requirement with some additional stuff:

*Budget*: 40k
*Size*: 32
*Brand*: Sony/Samsung/LG/Panasonic
*Resolution*: 1080p LCD/ 720p LED (if possible) and should not have noticeable problems with fast moving images.
*Sound*: Should be decent and loud enough for a TV. 
*Added bonus*: Internet/PIP/Plays videos from USB.

This one for my uncle who's planning to buy. I did decide on a model from LG a few months back but that model was extinguished from stock before he could buy it. So, now my hunt is on again(after he asked me again)!

Would you suggest some models?


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 25, 2011)

MohsinMan99 said:


> Seeing this thread was open and since I have the same requirement with some additional stuff:
> 
> *Budget*: 40k
> *Size*: 32
> ...



You can get Samsung 32D5000 i.e. 5 series 32" LED for 38.5k,if u want a smart tv then add 3-3.5k more and get 32D5900,its is also 5 series Samsung LED and is the latest model which is launched a couple of days back


----------



## ankit360 (Aug 26, 2011)

give me suggestion about KDL-26EX420  is this real led ?

what is different between LCD-LED vs LED ?

suggest any good LED tv with DLNA


----------

